# StoneWood Coffee & Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/stonewoodcoffee

Set up on a nice hilltop with a spectacular view of Oklahoma sunsets, we are an espresso coffee, whole leaf tea house & cafe.* Large open, common area with high backed booths in the front and couches and soft seating in our back lounge area.* A great place to meet old friends, catch up on work or just relax and hang out.* We pull our shots and steam our milk by hand, not&#8230;

More...


----------

